# E . coli outbreak



## eat2live (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi
Just wondering if your all sticking with your salads?
or worrying about the outbreak xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2011)

Funnily enough I was having a chat to  lads nan yesterday and we were saying how low the stock of cucumbers was in our local supermarkets.I only just had cucumber on Tuesday with my tuna and so far so good, thats assuming the bug i have at the minute is just a cold, im not aware of the symptoms so if i go green and slimy i will panic.As for sticking with salad ive got no choice ive been told to stay off the choccy and crisp diet


----------



## Copepod (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, still eating salads, but, as always, washing carefully before cutting open & eating. Not trying to loose weight, but I like salads, especially when the weather is so hot & sunny.


----------



## eat2live (Jun 4, 2011)

i've been eating salads  i too have no choice, but i am a bit of a scaredy cat, my immune system is rubbish anyway, not sure if i'm enjoying it the same though, as i keep thinking this might be the ONE!!! lol

and as at times after eating salads it can make my tummy a bit unsettled, then it gets you thinking again,

do you think washing all salad and veg in bleach will be ok?


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 4, 2011)

I eat my salad sitting on top of the Sellafield nuclear reactor No. 2.

The radiation is bound to clobber the little e-coli blighters. 

Andy


----------



## am64 (Jun 5, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I eat my salad sitting on top of the Sellafield nuclear reactor No. 2.
> 
> The radiation is bound to clobber the little e-coli blighters.
> 
> Andy



hhahaaaaa wash wash wash ....but it might be in the water


----------



## eat2live (Jun 5, 2011)

Andy


----------



## MargB (Jun 5, 2011)

Not sure washing cucumber would help but not convinced the outbreak was a result of cucumbers anyway.  I still bought one yesterday and have been eating it with my salads so ...


----------

